# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ludwigia glandulosa 'perennis'



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *ludwigia glandulosa 'perennis'*

a close up(ludwigia owned by AppalachianBen)





































Ludwigia glandulosa ("perennis") in Charlene's growout tanks.










only the plant (ludwigia owned by 2la)









this is not the true potencial of ludwigia it's only half the potencial (my ludwigia is not in a great health state)









*some information:*

_Light_: low-very high 
_Growth_: slow - medium 
_Demands_: average 
_Pruning_: cut the tops and let the rooted parts regrow, or cut and replant
_Water hardness_: average-hard
_Specials_: colour varies very much, depending on light.
_Propagation_: Side shoots after pruning

_Experiences_: I got these in the begining of the sumer, in the early days it grows relatively fast, then algaes (2-3 weeks after I purchase them), I pruned the algae infested leafes, so much that I had to cut the stem of most of them ( ludwigia appearence was really bad very thin stem with some leafs on the top ), but they survived!

After that with some experience, I discover my tank "optimum" nutrients level, algaes start to decline ( I still have some), but ludwigia growth never reach those early days (they have some energy inside from the emmerse situation). now it grows so slowly, that if I neglect a little my water parameters, It will be death among my grandulosa (algaes kill the leafs very easily).

If you notice there are some glandulosa more red than others, it was because I put some (those that are greener) away from my metal halide (trying to save them from algaes).

I lowered a little my halide lamp 1 month ago, now I have MH more efficient, less light outside my tank, and my plants are getting better (glandulosa made a comeback).
In the LFS they are green in the upper side of the leaf and red/pink in the under side of the leaf (they are grown emmerse), but bellow water they turn all red very fast.

_Planting_: If light reaches every leaf then it's ok, so plant them a few centimeters apart.

*ORIGINAL POST BY AntÃ³nio Vitor*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1571

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Thu May 08 2003 at 01:10 PM.]

[This message was edited by Robert H on Mon September 08 2003 at 01:23 AM.]


----------



## S Alex Maier (Apr 2, 2003)

To have success with this plant you really need to keep it out of the shade. Another thing it definately requires is a fertile substrate. In my case I use Jobes plant sticks. If I do not use the substrate fertilizer the stems get VERY brittle. Brittle to the point where they are very difficult to propagate. If I get everything right this is one of the nicest plants I have. The dark blood red color is striking.
Steve Maier


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Bump









I updated Ben Belton pictures.

Thanks for this excellent reference. Those plants are extremely red (especially first picture) and very healthy.

Any tips ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a picture too, from a couple of weeks ago.










[This message was edited by Svennovitch on Wed February 25 2004 at 01:08 AM.]


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of a source for this plant?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ranch West:
> Does anyone know of a source for this plant?


What do you mean ?. Place to buy it ?

If so, then I know Robert sells it. If you are ever in Florida/South Carolina area, then you could find this plant growing emersed all over the place for free







.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ranch,

Different Lud species are native to Texas, I bet you could find some down near the local lake.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

here's mine, sorry for the water spots in the pic!!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it's a bit healthier now. the left stem has been trimmed, and you can see 6 new plantlets forming. they are already about 1.5 inches tall.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi there.

Here's a photo of my plant.

Lissette


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

beautiful







that is the perfect color on that plant.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, here is mine..


















Family Onagraceae 
Continent Asia 
Region Central America 
Country of origin 
Height 15-40 cm 
Width 5-12 cm 
Light requirements medium-very high 
Temperature 20-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands difficult

Ludwigia glandulosa is a very beautiful water plant. It is slowgrowing and requires CO2 addition to grow well. The leaves turn greener if sufficient light is provided. Used to be sold as Ludwigia perennis.[Tropica]


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> The leaves turn greener if sufficient light is provided


im not sure if this is correct, is it a typo?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, I think it's not correct. The leaves should turn dark red if sufficient light is provided.

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=035A

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

updated picture


----------

